# *FREE* Axis Labs SMASH Preworkout Samples!!



## Clickster (Mar 29, 2007)

Axis Labs: SMASH Pre-Workout Sample

Fill out the form, and our shipping dept. will get a sample out to you immediately.

Axis Labs is very proud of this product, and it is gaining preworkout popularity very fast.

I wanted to post this here so that everyone on this board will get a chance to try a sample of SMASH for free.

Don't just workout....SMASH.

Thanks, and I look forward to hearing your feedback.


----------



## ava (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll give it a shot.

Question:  How much caffeine is in there compared to the average energy drink?


----------



## ABCs (Mar 30, 2007)

Giving it a shot. I'll let you guys know what I think.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll give er a whirl I'd love to cut the cost of buying a $2.99 low-carb monster before every workout.

Thanks for the great offer, its good to see companies promoting product with samples I think. Especially in fitness related areas.


----------



## ava (Apr 6, 2007)

So, are you going to visit this site on a regular basis and answer our questions (see the second post in this thread for the question) or are you going to visit once and spam your product?




> Fill out the form, and our shipping dept. will get a sample out to you immediately.


By the way, I ordered over a week ago and still have not received it even though you are in the state right next to me.  If I had ordered through Bodybuilding.com I would have had it 3-4 days ago.

Sorry for busting your balls but it just doesnt seem like a very good way to introduce yourself or the products you represent.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 6, 2007)

ava said:


> So, are you going to visit this site on a regular basis and answer our questions (see the second post in this thread for the question) or are you going to visit once and spam your product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its been a week for me too, but Its FREE I'm not all bent about it. When it gets here it gets here.


----------



## ava (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not worried about it either but one would think that when they say "it will ship out to you immediately" that they would want to give a good impression to potential future customers and get it shipped out in 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 6, 2007)

ava said:


> I'm not worried about it either but one would think that when they say "it will ship out to you immediately" that they would want to give a good impression to potential future customers and get it shipped out in 1 or 2 days.




I agree, when and if I deice to purchase from them in the future I will not expect a timely delivery. Will that sway me from buying with them, probably not. I buy more for price than timely freight. Just my .02 though.


----------



## ava (Apr 6, 2007)

If I like it I'll just get it here anyway: Bodybuilding.com - Axis Labs Smash Pre-Workout - Strength And Endurance! On sale now! $10 cheaper too and their customer service is top notch IMHO.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 6, 2007)

ava said:


> If I like it I'll just get it here anyway: Bodybuilding.com - Axis Labs Smash Pre-Workout - Strength And Endurance! On sale now! $10 cheaper too and their customer service is top notch IMHO.




So if this vendor should see the thread, theres really no incentive for them to send you a sample then. At leat thats the way I would see it if I were the vendor.


----------



## Clickster (Apr 6, 2007)

Axis Labs definately wants to support the board and the members and aren't here just for the sample, although we felt a freebie was the best way to say hello.

I apologize if it looked like I was being disrespectful, none was meant at all.

For those of you that have not received your sample, it should be there soon.  I apologize for the delay.

Once again, no disrespect was meant, and I sincerely apologize if it looked disrespectful at all.


----------



## ava (Apr 6, 2007)

> So if this vendor should see the thread, theres really no incentive for them to send you a sample then. At leat thats the way I would see it if I were the vendor.


Sure there is!  If I like the product I will continue to buy more.  The vendor makes money whether I buy it directly from them or one of their dealers.  The only difference is that they make slightly more if I buy it directly from them but they probably dont mind much or else they wouldnt use a dealer network at all.

Either way, thanks for replying Clickster I appreciate it.  I'm still curious about the amount of caffeine per serving though.


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2007)

I just clicked on the link and it said they were "out of stock"


----------



## Clickster (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, the samples have been closed for now.  It was open for 2 months, it is being closed for a short period of time.

I will let you all know when it is available again.

200mg ava.

Once again, for now....

*SAMPLES ARE OUT OF STOCK*


----------



## ABCs (Apr 6, 2007)

I gots in before the close. Woot woot.


----------



## ava (Apr 9, 2007)

I received my sample on Saturday and will give it a try this week and report back with my results.  Thanks Clickster.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 9, 2007)

Nothing here yet, but I'm waiting patiently. Please report back with your results everyone who tries this. I'm curious to see the varrying results.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 9, 2007)

So I'm assuming this is sold out?


----------



## Nicky Carts (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm late


----------



## ava (Apr 12, 2007)

Okay, so I tried my sample last night and here is a quick write up about it.  I've been training about 1 year now but only about 6 months seriously so I dont have a lot of experience in the lifting arena or the supplement field.  The only supplements I take on a regular basis are whey protein and a multi-vitamin.  I work out after work in the early evening so I usually drink a can of Monster before I go to help pick me up after work and give me the energy to make it through the workout.

I followed the directions on the packet and consumed it about 1/2 hour before my workout.  The taste isnt anything to write home about but wasnt bad either.  I've never tried creatine but heard it tastes pretty bad and that may have contributed to the slight bitter taste to it.  Anyway, you dont drink these things for the taste so it didnt matter much to me.

Got to the gym and warmed up slightly and started my normal routine.  I started with 4 sets of 10 wide grip pull ups.  On my last set I immediately felt a muscle spasm in my back between my shoulder blade and spine.  I've had these before and this one was a bad one...bad enough I couldnt turn my neck from side to side without pain.  DAMN.  I have no idea if the SMASH contributed to this or not but it was bad enough that it affected the rest of my workout to the point I couldnt go all out, however, I did continue with my workout.  I did notice a couple small muscle cramps in my legs throughout the workout even though it wasnt my leg day (I had done legs and cardio the day before).  Were all of these muscle spasms and small cramps from the SMASH or something completely unrelated?  I'm not sure.  I drank about the same amount of water as normal and ate about the same so its hard to say.
The pump seemed to be more than normal and the workout was actually slightly better than normal for my Wednesday workout so it may have actually helped in that regard.  The kick it provided was about comparable to my Monster so that was nice too.

Does it work?  It's really hard for me to say since I was fighting that damn muscle spasm all workout but I do think it helped in some regards.  I do wish there was more than one sample included so I could get a better feel for how well it worked before I go out and spend $30 on a full size tub but I'm not kicking a gift horse in the mouth for the free sample.

Will I buy it?  At the current time I'm undecided.  I dont think I'll use it this summer when I'm cutting but I do think I might give a tub a shot this fall when I bulk up again.

Anybody that might know or have an opinion as to the cramps I was experiencing:  Do you think this may have been caused by the creatine or other ingredients in the SMASH or are they probably completely unrelated and were just bad timing  for my review?


----------



## immigrant (Apr 12, 2007)

ava said:


> Okay, so I tried my sample last night and here is a quick write up about it.  I've been training about 1 year now but only about 6 months seriously so I dont have a lot of experience in the lifting arena or the supplement field.  The only supplements I take on a regular basis are whey protein and a multi-vitamin.  I work out after work in the early evening so I usually drink a can of Monster before I go to help pick me up after work and give me the energy to make it through the workout.
> 
> I followed the directions on the packet and consumed it about 1/2 hour before my workout.  The taste isnt anything to write home about but wasnt bad either.  I've never tried creatine but heard it tastes pretty bad and that may have contributed to the slight bitter taste to it.  Anyway, you dont drink these things for the taste so it didnt matter much to me.
> 
> ...



sound like you had a lack of H2O during your workout, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 13, 2007)

I've never had a muscle spasm myself, but have heard that a lack of hydration is the culprit in many cases. I drink fluids all day, but around 1pm I really start pouring down the water. I'll say I drink 4-5 20 oz bottles of water between 1pm and 5:30 which is when I usually get to the gym.


----------



## ava (Apr 13, 2007)

I typically drink about 60-70 oz. of water during the day.  The day I tried the SMASH I probably had about 60 oz. before my sample, 16 oz. with the sample, and probably at least another 16 oz. throughout the workout.  Maybe that isnt enough with the creatine?  Like I mentioned earlier, I've never tried creatine so I'm not sure how my body reacts to it or if I need extra water with it (even one dose).


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 16, 2007)

My sample arrived friday. I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 16, 2007)

just finished drinking my sample, tasted fantastic!  I'd just start drinking this like juice if I had more.  I'm off to the gym in a few minutes.


----------



## ava (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm interested to know what you guys thought of it, Uthinkso and MeatZatk.


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as energy went, I had no more than usual.  I actually had to drop the weight a little, but I think part of that came from taking this stuff on an empty stomach when I usually eat 30-45 min before my workout.  I'm currently doing full body workouts and after each exercise I felt as though that muscle group was going to rip out of my skin.  I got so much of a pump, it was almost distracting so in that aspect I think this stuff works.  (I'm just not used to it.)  I did feel some cramping and I drank a ton of water before and during the workout.  All in all, I think this stuff did what it promised ( except for the energy), but that being said, I don't think it's something I'm going to be purchasing in the near future.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree 100% with the above post except for the having to drop weight. I had equal strength to normal workouts I felt. I did back and bis yesterday and my bis and forearms were so hard after hammer curls that my grip was getting loose. I've never experienced that before.

All in all decent product, thank you for the trial and I will consider adding it to my routine. The taste could stand to be less tart though.


----------

